# Thoroughly IMPRESSED!!



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

This is kind of a long story...I apologive in advance.

We went out today on the Katydid, sister boat to the Lil Angler II. We statrted out a little late because the bait shop didn't quite open on time, but by 6:30 we were underway. The weather was rainy and the DE bay was rough. I estimate 2-3' wave which kept the boat rocking the whole day. The rain went from a drizzle to a downpour on more than a few occassions. The boat rocked so much one of our anglers never got a line in the water, another had to stop and take a nap to compose himself, and a third couldn't take the stress on his back (had a previous back surgery).

Anyway about 30 min later we hit our spot and dropped in the first lines of the day. Instantly 3 keeper croaker were in the boat. The fishing was steady the entire time even through the rain. Lots of baby sea bass, two sand sharks (really little ones) toads and i caught a blow fish (my first one ever). Evev though the fishing was still good we had to cut our trip short as the one angler started looking very bad. So in approximately 4.5 hours of fishing the entire boat kept 124 nice size croakers, including a 15.5' that I didnt catch 

As for the Capt and mate on the boat they were TOP NOTCH! I only took 1 fish off of my line all day, and the same goes for the rest of our party. The Capt. and the mate even fished with us while they worked which was even more impressive.They through their catches into our cooler. They kept us stoked with bait and were extremely friendly. I am sure that if we had not had to cut our trip short we would have filled the cooler.

So despite rough water, rain, and sick fisherman it was a good day. I would highly reccommend the Katydid with Capt's Brent and David to anyone. I plan on going back to fish with them very soon.:fishing:


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

15.5' should be 15.5". Sorry.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

I caught a blow toad one time and tryed standing on it ,, to see if it would pop it wouldn't pop i picked it up a threw it in the water it blew out the air and went down in about a second.. tuff fish and good eating ,chicken of the sea......tite lines....<)))>{


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I caught a blow toad one time and tryed standing on it ,, to see if it would pop it wouldn't pop i picked it up a threw it in the water it blew out the air and went down in about a second.. tuff fish and good eating ,chicken of the sea......tite lines....<)))>{


Everyone keeps telling me how good they are to eat. I can't wait to cook it tomorrow and see for myself.


----------

